# Hilfe bei Corel Foto Paint 11



## Poldy1144 (11. April 2005)

*Hilfe bei Corel Foto Paint 11
Hallo ich habe da mal eine frage.   
Wen ich bei Corel Foto Paint 11 ein Foto mit den Radiergummi bearbeite bleibt der Hintergrund weiß, ich habe es schon mal gehabt das auch das weiße weg geht,
dann sieht es kariert aus und man kann dann das eine Bild über das andere legen.
Wie geht das, Achtung ich bin ein Anfänger, ihr müsst mit mir reden wie mit einen blöden.  ;-] 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen Poldy1144 *


----------



## Kopernikus (12. April 2005)

Hallo Poldy,
Das Bild hatt nur dann einen karierten Hintergrund wenn Du den Hintergrund bei Objekte ausblendest.
Das heist, wenn Du auf neu gehst und anschließend ein paar Bilder importierst,
kannst Du den weisen Hintergrund bei Objekte ausblenden, dann ist alles bis auf die Bilder kariert.  

Thomas


----------



## Poldy1144 (12. April 2005)

Danke danke Thomas      ist wie Weinachten, das habe ich gesucht wie ein blöden.

MFG Poldy1144


----------

